# My newbies



## tab (Mar 15, 2021)

ies. First time chick mom😁


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And the fun begins. 

One of the things I wish is that those little chipmunks would stay looking like chipmunks. Imagine what that would look like on an adult bird.

Did you put the one on the roost or did it already climb up there on its own?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Sweet! They’re always so precious. Congrats! 

I love that striped face look- two of the girls Dan gave us still have it on their face where they appear to be wearing exotic eyeliner- too bad that’s likely to go away too. I love the little chipmunk chicks- that’s how Chip got his name too!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Cute chicks. In a way it's too bad they grow so fast and lose their cuteness. Enjoy!*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Sweet! They’re always so precious. Congrats!
> 
> I love that striped face look- two of the girls Dan gave us still have it on their face where they appear to be wearing exotic eyeliner- too bad that’s likely to go away too. I love the little chipmunk chicks- that’s how Chip got his name too!


*Red Phoenix always start as chipmunks. Yes, it is too bad the stripe is replaced with a less distinctive feathering.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

danathome said:


> *Red Phoenix always start as chipmunks. Yes, it is too bad the stripe is replaced with a less distinctive feathering.*


But no less beautiful.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## tab (Mar 15, 2021)

robin416 said:


> And the fun begins.
> 
> One of the things I wish is that those little chipmunks would stay looking like chipmunks. Imagine what that would look like on an adult bird.
> 
> Did you put the one on the roost or did it already climb up there on its own?


She/he got up there without help..so sweet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Instinct is an amazing thing. It shouldn't be long and they'll play with them.


----------

